
Ask HN: Your favourite outstandingly creative/informative YouTube channels? - yesenadam
I&#x27;ve learnt so far about Captain Disillusion and Every Frame a Painting from people on HN. Thank you! My favourite for years has been Vi Hart. I haven&#x27;t done much youtube channel exploring at all, so no channel is too obvious. I thought I&#x27;d ask for more, seems it&#x27;s been a lil while since anyone did.<p>So - what are your favourite art&#x2F;maths&#x2F;music&#x2F;film&#x2F;science&#x2F;technology-related channels featuring makers of incredibly awesome videos? Other subjects are fine too. (Vi Hart is fascinating whatever the subject. That kind of thing.) Thanks in advance :-)<p>Doesn&#x27;t have to be youtube.
======
mattivc
3Blue1Brown:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)
He makes mathematical concepts amazingly intuitive and easy to understand
using visualizations.

Brian Douglas:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ControlLectures](https://www.youtube.com/user/ControlLectures)
Some of the absolute best material I have found on control theory.

------
mtve
Primitive Technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
macromaniac
Applied Science:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333](https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333)
This guy does DIY Scanning Electron Microscopes, CT Scanners, Waterjet
Cutters, LCDs, etc. Very good at explaining things.

------
l33tbro
Two minute papers (1): bite-sized abstracts of recent Machine Learning / AI /
VR etc papers.

(1)
[https://youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

------
gitgud
Matthias Wandel - An engineer's approach to wood working -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel)

Ralph The Moviemaker - Reviews and analysis of films -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ04pLI44c0PWRzubEV6ogA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ04pLI44c0PWRzubEV6ogA)

Georg Rockall-schmidt - Weird movie reviews -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA)

Computerphile - Tech related videos with professors -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)

Numberphile - Maths related videos with professors -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)

------
mrisoli
I don't know if this applies, but my favorite YouTube channel is The Great
War:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreatWar](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreatWar)

They post weekly videos following what happened exactly 100 years ago during
WW1(so it's halfway through) and get very detailed and informative, since
starting they have also expanded to include a bunch of specials on the parties
involved, major characters of the war, and answering questions from their
social media channels.

There is some speculation that they follow up a similar format for the 80
years of WW2 in two years but since there's so much more material I guess they
need way more funding and research.

------
staikken
Ishitani Furniture. Amazing woodworking craftsmanship. There's no voice over
(and also little music) so it's not strictly informational but it's so
peaceful and beautiful to see everything come together.

------
MaxikCZ
Cody's Lab:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw)

Extra Credits:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCODtTcd5M1JavPCOr_Uydg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCODtTcd5M1JavPCOr_Uydg)

TheHappieCat: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBsuOBu-
dxj5bx1KMgmar5g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBsuOBu-dxj5bx1KMgmar5g)

Obligatory mentions: Primitive Technology, Veritasium

------
defo_nonconvex
PBS Infinite Series (nice pure + applied popmath, great visualizations)

PBS Spacetime (cosmology, great visualizations)

Practical Engineering (spotlighting unappreciated field of civil engineering)

Real Engineering (composites PhD from Ireland covering aero+mech engineering,
nice visualizations)

Wendover Productions (lots on intersection of transport+econ)

Steve Mould (popsci demonstrations)

Colin Furze (insane garage mechanical hacker...wrist flamethrowers, pulsejet
bicycles, 600cc engine in an auto-rickshaw...)

------
otras
I greatly enjoy AvE's videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA)

I absolutely love his tool teardown videos, and it's very clear he has a huge
amount of domain knowledge.

~~~
topgear25
I do too. I am way more interested, and have learned way more than I ever
thought I would about the innards of power tools, heavy industry, machining
and even electricity. This AvESpeak dictionary is great too, although I
enjoyed figuring out what he was saying little by little as I watched all his
videos (especially the BOLTR ones):
[http://avespeak.com](http://avespeak.com).

------
gurelkaynak
kurzgesagt:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt](https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt)

------
afarrell
Other than the ones already mentioned:

\- Sirajology - walkthroughs of building basic AI applications

\- Tom Scott - Interesting infrastructure and nerdery

\- Jay Foreman - Infrastructure and Government, with more absurdity and
singing

\- CGP Grey - weirdnesses of politics and political systems. I find the joint
implications of his videos Humans Need Not Apply and Rules for Rulers
interesting

\- Geography Now! - basic intros to countries in alphabetical order.

\- Xidnaf - linguisic and etymological geekery

\- Historia Civillis - History, mostly Roman and Greek

\- Extra Credits/History/SciFi - video game and literature analysis as well as
historical narratives

\- the vlogbrothers empire is vast and varied. You’ll discover a bunch from
there.

Open Question: Does anyone know any good channels about textile engineering
and clothing history? Perhaps with a side of fashion design and supply chain
management?

------
ordinary
Isaac Arthur:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g/videos)

Exploring science fiction concepts using currently known science.

------
polock
Unbox Therapy. Definitely.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/unboxtherapy](https://www.youtube.com/user/unboxtherapy)

------
stephenr
Binging with Babish does extraordinarily detailed recreations of tv/movie
dishes - even the ones that sound fucking horrible to eat.

~~~
jackgolding
I agree with this one, the content creator uses a variety of techniques which
is quite interesting to watch to.

------
martiuk
Bisqwit -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)

------
gpetukhov
Chris Hadfield's Rare Earth
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield/videos)
Very high-quality mini-docs about certain obscure topics, set in Japan or
other East Asian countries, with some philosophy thrown in.

------
theklub
Jimmy Diresta -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ)

He makes stuff

------
billconan
primitive tech
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

Townsends
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxr2d4As312LulcajAkKJYw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxr2d4As312LulcajAkKJYw)

------
akashpaul
Tom Scott

Veritasium

CaseyNeistat

